# Big Fish, Big Water, Little Kayak



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

took my little 9 foot Malibu mini-x 1.5 miles offshore to the bob hall standpipe, which is offshore of Corpus Christi Texas, i was looking for cobia, kingfish and sharks. things were a little slow offshore but i did manage a little cobia on cut bait(lesser amberjack), and a small kingfish on a rapala mag 15...i put out two rods for sharks since one of the other kayakers said a 7 foot shark bumped his kayak, after they paddled back to shore....the bait on the smaller rod got picked up, after a 40 minute fight a big turtle i had hooked came to the top for air...i managed to remove the hook after about another 10 minutes. i called it a day after that..it was about 3:00 pm and there were 2-3 foot swells coming through..i covered allot of water trolling rapalas and live baits jigged from the rig with out too much interest..i think the kings were a little bit further offshore that day.




































surfed in the kayak within 200 yards of shore with my 7 year old a bit too, we did pretty good for about 20 minutes then flipped and called it a day, lots of fun cant wait to do it again hopefully on a calmer day

also ran some shark baits out the night before at about 10:00PM for some friend on bob hall..i made three 400 yard drops in 3-4 foot surf at night in an OK frenzy..kinda freaky but nothing too extreme..on the way back through the surf i flipped in the second, and had the strange sensation of just kind of floating in the second gut on a super light kayak i dont think i could have gotten back onto in the breaking swells...ended up just keeping my cool and using the waves to get me to where i could walk further inshore and made it out 
without incident..


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

when you flipped that yak at night in water over your head, did you feel a bit like............sharkbait?


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

We started going out in pairs at night last trip. It is quite an adrenaline rush being out a few hundred yards alone in the pitch black. Having someone in another yak with you helps with a few things and also keeps you company. Be safe out there man!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If you're ever out there.....and you hear this...

PADDLE FAST TO SHORE.....REAL FAST !!!!


----------

